# Tivo Edge - HDCP 4k Error



## kraventh1

I'm getting the copyright protection error when watching 4k Prime via the Tivo Edge. It works just fine if I put my tivo bolt back in (both at 4k).

I also had a weird issue with the edge where in 1080p, it would force HDR to my TV.

thoughts?


----------



## Qbert81

I had this issue a few months ago. The results might be different based on television, my set is a Samsung 4k... The av setting on the Edge needs to be set to 4k and the tv set to HDR. There is a "handshake" that needs to happen and this is the way, apparently, after many trial and error. Also, the HDMI cable needs to be 2.2


----------



## kraventh1

Thanks .. I did get it to work (at least 1 test), by choosing only 4k/60 and turning HDR off on the TIVO. (It may have been just the 4k/60 and not the HDR setting .. I'll do additional troubleshooting and report back).


----------



## cosmictrucker

I've only had the Edge for a few months, and just recently it's beginning to display Hdmi connection issues. Live TV will go from HD to a blurry and distorted red tone. Rebooting the Tivo will resolve the issue until less than 24 hrs later it does it again. After reboot, the screen looks normal, but within the first couple of minutes after a reboot, the screen will go black with audio, then a Tivo stamped error message will pop up stating the Hdmi connection not allowed. More info page reads something about the source of programming doesn't allow....? Checking the system info status shows HDMI status = HDCP enabled. 
I've swapped the HDMI cable with new cables twice, changed the Samsung 4k TV to HDR on and off. HDR on and off with the Tivo Edge and the TV has no change in this error. 
Tivo Tech support wants me to call them the next time it's acting up. Not sure why I'm having to jump through hoops. I've been a Tivo customer for a LONG time, and I'm pretty sure there is something failing with this Tivo, so I'm not happy about them not stepping up and replacing it.


----------



## Kunzorama

cosmictrucker said:


> I've only had the Edge for a few months, and just recently it's beginning to display Hdmi connection issues. Live TV will go from HD to a blurry and distorted red tone. Rebooting the Tivo will resolve the issue until less than 24 hrs later it does it again. After reboot, the screen looks normal, but within the first couple of minutes after a reboot, the screen will go black with audio, then a Tivo stamped error message will pop up stating the Hdmi connection not allowed. More info page reads something about the source of programming doesn't allow....? Checking the system info status shows HDMI status = HDCP enabled.
> I've swapped the HDMI cable with new cables twice, changed the Samsung 4k TV to HDR on and off. HDR on and off with the Tivo Edge and the TV has no change in this error.
> Tivo Tech support wants me to call them the next time it's acting up. Not sure why I'm having to jump through hoops. I've been a Tivo customer for a LONG time, and I'm pretty sure there is something failing with this Tivo, so I'm not happy about them not stepping up and replacing it.


I'm guessing the Edge is stricter about needing HDCP 2.2 (or 2.3) cables. I'd suggest you use the numbers stamped on the HDMI cables you're using to search the web and see what level they are. If they're 2.1 or less, they may be the problem. Just a hunch.


----------



## scottrngr

I am getting the same thing on a brand new Sony Bravia Tv. The box is an estream4k 2x2 running the Tivo software. I've used the new cables that have came with the boxes. This has happened with 3 different boxes, and the cable technician has already been out. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## TivoReturnee

scottrngr said:


> I am getting the same thing on a brand new Sony Bravia Tv. The box is an estream4k 2x2 running the Tivo software. I've used the new cables that have came with the boxes. This has happened with 3 different boxes, and the cable technician has already been out. Any help would be appreciated.


Did you ever solve this? I’m having the exact same issue with the same estream TiVo device. It’s driving us all crazy.


----------



## mikesullivan

I just started experiencing the same issue. Oddly, there have been no changes to my TV’s firmware, wiring, and I have swapped out cables. My TiVo Bolt is just over 5 years old, so it’s possible there’s a hardware problem. Attempting to get help from TiVo but open to suggestion for other solutions…thanks!


----------

